# Fruit & Vegies In Your Raw Diet



## JohnnyB (Apr 2, 2008)

I'll start out by saying that I realize some don't believe that you should feed fruit & vegies as part of a dog's raw diet because they are carnivores. So, my intent is not to have a debate over whether you should or should not feed fruit & vegies but rather to get ideas for what fruits & vegies people are feeding. My vet (who recommends a raw diet and feeds one himself) recommended I add some.

Right now I've started adding blueberries, starwberries, corn & green beans. All uncooked (not canned) and small amounts.
Right now my vet said the only thing to avoid is grapes until I see an adverse reaction to something (allergies).

I would like to get ideas of what all people are feeding.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I don't feed a raw diet, but I thought it was recommended that you cook and "mash up" veggies when feeding as part of a "raw" diet?

Did you ask your vet what fruits and veggies HE feeds?

Even though I don't feed raw, my dogs like Broccoli(sp) and my pup LOVES Raspberries. (Well actaully she likes and will eat ANYTHING, though lettuce is to be played with FIRST.










I am going to try giving mine Sweet Potato and see how they like that.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I give my guys carrots, squash, beans, leafy greens, etc. I do not generally give them corn because they have proven that they cannot and do not process it at all. 

I do add blueberries and cranberries to my guys food. They also enjoy strawberries, apples (cut with seeds removed) and banana's. 

I know I am missing a lot from both categories but they get fruits and veges more as a treat than a main part of their diet. 

Grapes can be toxic and should be avoided.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I use Green beans, apples, pumpkin and bananas mixed with their dry (brand depending on the dog). I also use yogurt and a mix of some raw deer, wild turkey and rabbit.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Do you gals give the veggies raw or cooked?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Some people feel fruit and veggies are not necessary, but they certainly aren't harmful. I don't feed F&V on a regular basis, but most certainly don't mind giving them some stuff I have at hand. My dogs will pick blueberries, raspberries and saskatoons right off the bush, so they seem to search berries out and eat them. 

Dogs cannot break down the cellulose in the cell walls of plants, so the nutrients stay locked up inside the cell and the dogs cannot benefit from them. However, freezing/thawing, cooking, or purreeing will all pre-break-down the cell walls, and allow the nutrients to be released and available. 

I'm sure they get some nutrition out of un-processes F&V, but not the whole benefits.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

The raw 'veggies' I feed is raw green tripe. It's exactly what they would get in the 'wild'.

I do give fruit every now and then. I use the bags of frozen stuff. When it thaws the cell walls are broken down so any good stuff they WILL get.

Fresh fruit, unless you mash it, juice it or blenderize it - they really won't get much from it.

Really over-ripe fruit is good to give as is - it's already started to break down.

And if you think about it, in the wild if they DID eat fruit it wouldn't be the fresh stuff on the trees. It would be the stuff on the ground - overripe and starting to rot.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The Gang.
> 
> And if you think about it, in the wild if they DID eat fruit it wouldn't be the fresh stuff on the trees. It would be the stuff on the ground - overripe and starting to rot.


I guess it wouldn't be cooked either would it.


----------



## Annikas Mom (Jun 10, 2004)

I add fruits and veggies to the raw diet I feed also. I use a lot of green leafy veggies, pureed and when we have sweet potatos for dinner I cook extra for the dogs. For fruit I give over ripe bananas, frozen/thawed blend of blueberries, apples and strawberries. If I am cutting up any type of melon I have an audience and they all get a few pieces... I also feed green tripe once a week...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I feed raw and no veggies other than green tripe(previously frozen) heeping tablespoon daily. My dogs do like to munch on acorns right now. I have parrots that throw their fresh fruit/veggies out of their cages, and the dogs do not eat it, but will eat the seeds, and pellets they toss out.


----------



## JohnnyB (Apr 2, 2008)

You are right about the "mashing". As stated, dogs don't have what it takes to break down many fruits & veggies. So, you should do something to help them like grinding, mashing, blending and other methods already mentioned. Otherwise, its carrots in carrots out.

My vet gave me some ideas (corn, carrots, broccoli & blueberries). I'm just trying to get some ideas that have been proven to be liked at least by some.

Thanks for the input!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I only give fruits and veggies as a treat. And they're usually in a raw, unprocessed state so it's possible they offer no nutrition to Risa at all. But I am not worried; they're snacks afterall.









I usually give apple, banana, blueberries, green beans, lettuce, or carrot. Risa especially loves apples and would do just about anything for them.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

I fed ground veggies to my pup in the past. No issues.









I think dogs are not 'pure' carnies, like cats. I believe they are omnivores, with a predominant carnivore diet.

The veggie glop my German Shepherd had came in pre-made chubs mixed with ground beef and bone. Boy choy, carrots, chard, squash, kale, etc. It was a decent variety that went with the seasons. She liked it immensely till the supplier started adding ACV into the mix. Also, when I had to do an elimination diet, I stopped feeding the ground meat & veggie mix. 

Her source of fiber now comes in green tripe. But I still feed her cooked broccoli, carrots, peas ... on occasion, either as a topper over her raw or a treat. 

She likes it.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

If I am making a batch of veggie stuff I will puree it and boil it then freeze (or give once cool) but I only do that about once or twice a year. 

They get the other stuff raw as treats.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

What's ACV????


----------



## Annikas Mom (Jun 10, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadWhat's ACV????


Apple Cider Vinegar


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

We use tripe mainly as the source for veggies.
But we will make a mash of carrots, sweet potatoes, green beans. Boil them first and then puree. They get it every once in a while.
Fruits I have always given raw. They will pick their own berries in the fall. lol


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDI guess it wouldn't be cooked either would it.


Nope.







But cooking the veggies is the closest you can come to recreating the stuff they would find in their prey's stomach - other than feeding raw green tripe.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

Ozzy loves carrots to chew on. They get mushy veggies, Ozzy's favorite game when we don't have a ball to play with is catch the apple. (Our neighbour's tree pollutes our yard)

I also (at worming time) give them puree'd vegetables in the form of canned food. Just variance in the diet. I believe (please correct if I'm wrong) dogs don't require carbs (can't process them) so I try to keep that in mind when choosing veggies for them.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Greens: Mustard, collard, kale, Swiss chard, turnip greens,

Vegetables: Brussels sprouts, sweet potato w/ skin, pumpkin, summer & winter squash, carrots (not too many), broccoli, cucumber, bok choi, romaine lettuce, celery, green peas (in small amounts), green beans

Fruit: blueberry, strawberry, apple, banana, pineapple, cranberry, cantaloupe, watermelon, apricots, fresh lemon juice (I squeeze it over fish)

Spices: Thyme, clove, ginger, parsley, rosemary, basil, oregano, garlic (not too much. Too much garlic can cause anemia). 


I feed a cooked "stew" of vegetables to my dogs. There's a lot of discussion out there whether dogs can process all the nutrients available in vegetables if the vegetables are in their regular form (ie, if you just give your dog a carrot). Some believe that you have to at least grate up the raw vegetables. Others think that you have to cook the vegetables. I cook mine and my dogs really like it. So that's good enough for me!









Let me know if you want more info. 

I start a large stockpot of about 16 oz water, chop up some greens, add some veggies, some fruit, & spices, all of which I've either chopped finely or run at "grind" through the blender first. (The blender approach is easier). Sweet potatoes are a staple in every batch. These help make the stew thick, help tone down the bitterness of the greens, and give it a yummy taste! 

Greens provide a ton of essential vitamins. That's why I use them, even though they create bitterness that needs to be subdued. 

The fructose of the fruit will also offset the bitterness of the greens. But I try to avoid too much fructose, which is sugar. Then I just cook it (with lid on) until it's about a stew consistency. I freeze it in smaller Zip loc storage containers then defrost as I need it and mix with the raw meat, about 1/2-2/3 cup of stew daily. Each time I make the "stew," it's a little bit different, so there's always variety. I have a bunch stored in my freezer, so I mix it up as I defrost batches. I've found that as I make the stew, if I make something that tastes palatable to me, the dogs will like it, so I taste as I go. 

This sounds like a hassle, I know. The first time or two, it will seem that way. But then it's just a quick process to get everything into the pot and it boils on its own. I usually make a batch every two weeks, and that lasts me about three or four weeks. But I like to have extra in my freezer just in case. 

Vitamin C is lost in the cooking, so I stir in uncooked foods with vitamin C as well (berries, lemon juice, red bell pepper). 

I personally stay away from tomato, eggplant and bell pepper in my stew (which is fed to both dogs) because I have an older dog and arthritis is an issue. I separately feed raw red bell pepper to my younger dog for vitamin C.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Darn. 

I shouldn't have let Janka read this over my shoulder.

She is packing up as I type. She is bringing along her favourite Nylabone, her two beloved orange balls, and her squeaky chicken she had since 8 weeks. A few biscuits, I think. They are all being tenderly wrapped in her blanket. I will have to knot it onto her carrying stick, since I have opposable thumbs.

Lori, watch out. Janka is coming over.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

My dogs hate veggies. But even though I feed prey model, I give try to give them veggies sometimes.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Rei, yes, please tell her to bring her own squeaky chicken. Baby Beagle becomes a monster if anyone tries to take her rubber chicken. 

When shall I expect her? It's cold. Why don't you just put her on a nonstop flight. I can pick her up at the airport. 

Tell her I don't serve eyeballs though.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: The Stig
> Lori, watch out. Janka is coming over.


That is an understatement! Leyna and Levi will tell you all bout it...


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Janka hasn't met my 3 yet. Perhaps she would like a roundtrip ticket.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Actually, Leyna and Levi would like to know if you can make it a one way ticket


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

*LOL* @ you two. 

I will include a year's supply of Rescue Remedy as a solution to Janka's - um - colourful exuberance. You can either use it for your crew, or for Janka, or preferably, both. Heck, have some for yourself if need be. Janka is serious business ... 

I might have to reserve the entire First Class carriage or charter a private jet. I can just see Janka being kicked off the flight, or cause an emergency landing, or just driving everyone off the plane like a herd of terrified buffalo.


But to stay on topic, like Lori, I do not touch any veggies from the nightshade family either.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Fruit & Vegies In Your Raw Diet*



> Originally Posted By: mspiker03Actually, Leyna and Levi would like to know if you can make it a one way ticket


You just made me spit up my Diet Rock Star.









and that stuff is not inexpensive


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

See, Rei has to bribe people to take Janka off her hands! That should tell you something!

(Sorry about your drink)


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

*lol* 

My little ... ... terror.







She does test Leyna and Levi's patience to the max. Those poor long-suffering dogs.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I rarely feed fruit or veggies except as treats for puppies. Then they might get a carrot, banana, strawberry. Vala loves oranges. They do share cooked sweet potatoes with me on occasion.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9Momsweet potato w/ skin


So I'm supposed to leave the skin on? Jeeze I've been burning my fingers peeling those steaming hot nuked sweet potatoes!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Leave it on. The skin has a lot of the nutrients. Let the potato cool (unless you're planning to rob a bank and don't want to have fingerprints anyhow







). Then slice lengthwise, width-wise, and either toss into the blender, or mash.

If you're using the blender, you'll gunk up the blade, unless you add water, apple sauce or something else that's runny. 

You CLEARLY need to read around here some more. We're supposed to be injuring ourselves cutting up frozen meat (or dropping whole turkeys, legs of lamb, etc on our feet). Veggies are supposed to be the easy part.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I think I've been here just long enough to hurt myself!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Banana, apple, blueberry, pear, spinach, carrot are all staples added atop every other meal or so. It's all either grated, mashed, or somehow mush-ified. When possible, tripe is also used. I only need to use a small amount (size of an Oreo cookie)... plus, buying it fresh-frozen means less smell. Garlic is about a once or twice a week deal, and he gets a very small piece, fresh. I also add a wee bit of dried kelp to his meals every few days.

Occasionally, just for fun, I will give Grimmi a chunk o' banana, or carrot, or apple to excitedly zoom away with and gnaw on "in secret." (As if I had NO idea he was scarfing this prize down in the bedroom)


----------

